# BitchX - Probleme beim Connecten zu anderen Servern



## Irgendjemand_1 (16. August 2006)

Hi.
Also ich hab Debian und hab mir dann mal BitchX als IRC-Clienten installiert, weil ich nur positivies darüber gelesen habe.
Jetzt hab ich das Problem, dass /Server irc.debian.org immer funktioniert (es connected auch automatisch zu irc.debian.org, wenn das Connecten auf andere Server fehlschlägt), aber bei anderen Servern  - Getestet hab ich irc.gamesurge.net und irc.quakenet.net - geht's irgendwie nicht.
Das gibt BitchX aus: 

```
Connecting to Port 6667 of server irc.gamesurge.net [refnum 1] 
      not supported by protocol
```
Naja ... Keine Ahnung, wie ich jetzt zB auf Gamesurge connecten soll. Ich hab einige Schreibvarianten ausprobiert.
Aber wenn /Server irc.debian.org geht, dann sollte /Server irc.gamesurge.net auch gehn oder?  

Please help me 

Nachtrag: Ich hab mir jetzt mal ircII geholt, aber da ist exakt dasselbe Problem


----------

